# Just seen this picture and thought it was amazing



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

it shows an orangutan hunting using a pole. I think it is outstanding how similar they are to us.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

You only think its a pole but its not, its an 8 foot blowgun!!!
They are smarter then you think lol hahah


----------



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> You only think its a pole but its not, its an 8 foot blowgun!!!
> They are smarter then you think lol hahah


When i first saw it i thought that is was a blowgun Haha


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

very interesting. i wish i had a monkey who could do that


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I think I know that one.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I ain't fishing that river. I wouldn't want to get out fished by a monkey* with a stick and no line. BTW, I thought they were vegetarian? Maybe he's testing the depth.

_*great ape to pedants_


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I ain't fishing that river. I wouldn't want to get out fished by a monkey* with a stick and no line. BTW, I thought they were vegetarian? Maybe he's testing the depth.
> 
> _*great ape to pedants_


Seen it on tv before, a group of chinmps that were hunting other chimps from a differant groups and killing and eating them, wasnt that nice to watch, even though im a hunter, not the cleanest killers, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have seen a human eat a mouldy kebab, but neither humans nor chimpanzees are the same species as the orangutan pictured.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

powelly said:


> it shows an orangutan hunting using a pole. I think it is outstanding how similar they are to us.


ime afraid you misinterpret the picture chaps,a scuba indian has sot the monkey with an 8 foot spear ,in through his head and out throug his armpit! lol


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I ain't fishing that river. I wouldn't want to get out fished by a monkey* with a stick and no line. BTW, I thought they were vegetarian? Maybe he's testing the depth.
> 
> _*great ape to pedants_


Seen it on tv before, a group of chinmps that were hunting other chimps from a differant groups and killing and eating them, wasnt that nice to watch, even though im a hunter, not the cleanest killers, jeff
[/quote]
Lol Chimpanzee gang battles!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> Lol Chimpanzee gang battles!


LOL! Just what we need: chimps in leather jackets with knives and guns!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

You guys are so f*****g funny; as far as I know Orang's are veggie, but they have a remarkable ability to mimic, especially a small group living in a Borneo sanctuary, which have been living in close proximity with humans. It appears to me that the animal has just slapped the water on a flatter motion (over a stab) you can see the length of the point of contact, the water is raised by quite a degree, for about a foot in front of the area where the stick meets the water. I also wanted to point out the object above the Orang's head, it appears to be a curved object, possibly a leaf, possibly a stick, maybe a seed or bean pod; it could be a fish (no offence to your fishy friends, Fish). Any other ideas guys?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> You guys are so f*****g funny; as far as I know Orang's are veggie, but they have a remarkable ability to mimic, especially a small group living in a Borneo sanctuary, which have been living in close proximity with humans. It appears to me that the animal has just slapped the water on a flatter motion (over a stab) you can see the length of the point of contact, the water is raised by quite a degree, for about a foot in front of the area where the stick meets the water. I also wanted to point out the object above the Orang's head, it appears to be a curved object, possibly a leaf, possibly a stick, maybe a seed or bean pod; it could be a fish (no offence to your fishy friends, Fish). Any other ideas guys?


I think it may be a fish jumping out of the water in the distance, they do that quite a lot when I'm fishing!


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmmmm whats next ................ Monkeys in government







..................... or did this monkey caused the financial mess where in today







????
okee just kidding I think its amazing .

Have Fun 
PTL


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Papa Total loss said:


> Hmmmm whats next ................ Monkeys in government
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They couldn't do a whole lot worse than most human politicians have done throughout history. And we could pay them with bananas!


----------



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

Imagine the claims that monkeys would make £100,000 for some bananah's


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

that is one smart monkey i want one that could do that i wouldent have to buy dinner.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi 
sorry but you all have it wrong ,This gye is the latest product of our TEAM G B 2012 olimpic pole volt team taken on field
trip to piranha infested water to improve there proformance.It just gets better?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi
> sorry but you all have it wrong ,This gye is the latest product of our TEAM G B 2012 olimpic pole volt team taken on field
> trip to piranha infested water to improve there proformance.It just gets better?


Ha!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Bwahahahaaaaa!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi
> sorry but you all have it wrong ,This gye is the latest product of our TEAM G B 2012 olimpic pole volt team taken on field
> trip to piranha infested water to improve there proformance.It just gets better?


LOL!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Crows use tools too............


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a pet crow when I was young. We named her Jim, but found out later that she was Jamie. She could speak about 25 or 30 words, could imitate sounds and actions and was extremely loyal. She was free to come and go and would meet me at the gas station where I worked at quitting time and ride the car top home with me. She would also steal shiny things and put them in a nest she made. Her roost was in the garage that we fixed for her. When I got married and left home so did she, but would still visit with a big male once in awhile for a hand out. The male could speak also and we think he had been a pet also. The rest of the Murder that they run with stayed up in trees about 200 feet away. By the way My given Indian name is Crow Foot. I could tell stories about Jamie for hours. They are very intelligent birds and make great pets. Here is a picture of my Mother and Jamie. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I had a pet crow when I was young. We named her Jim, but found out later that she was Jamie. She could speak about 25 or 30 words, could imitate sounds and actions and was extremely loyal. She was free to come and go and would meet me at the gas station where I worked at quitting time and ride the car top home with me. She would also steal shiny things and put them in a nest she made. Her roost was in the garage that we fixed for her. When I got married and left home so did she, but would still visit with a big male once in awhile for a hand out. The male could speak also and we think he had been a pet also. The rest of the Murder that they run with stayed up in trees about 200 feet away. By the way My given Indian name is Crow Foot. I could tell stories about Jamie for hours. They are very intelligent birds and make great pets. Here is a picture of my Mother and Jamie. -- Tex-Shooter


Great story Tex!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

He is trying to get his Frisbee back before it floats away. Man I hate when Frisbees fly into the river!









I've seen this before on the Animal Planet. Orangutans can't swim. Since they live in a very wet climes, they have learned how to use a pole to see how deep the water is and to use it to kind of pole vault across small streams. Look it up!


----------

